# Fake? mantis shrimp solving rubiks cube



## ChrisZhang (Jan 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;0uTdTRXNdEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uTdTRXNdEY[/video]


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 26, 2010)

How can u think it was real?
Do you think they didnt film all of it by accident?


----------



## LadySnake (Jan 26, 2010)

You can see a hand under it when it throws out the finished puzzle! lol


----------

